# How to hide a ph probe



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm building a 120x50x50 high tech tank that's going in my living room. I'm trying to hide as much as I can and don't want anything in the tank but the lily pipes. I have an inline heater, probably going to make a co2 reactor but I don't know what to do with my ph probe. I would love some ideas or suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

It's all good, received many good answers from another forum. Maybe I shoulda been selling something lol


----------

